# My Tanzanian Top Bar Hive



## DaggerD

The two bars laying on top show the triangle/wedge shaped top bars that I made. Through the opening you can see the follower board. The different colored slats are covering the openings caused by the langstroth frames from the nuc.









This image shows how I attached the follower board. I shaved a little off of one of the top bars and attached it.









Here is a shot of the front with the entrance feeder and my super expensive entrance reducer. I think it might be a stake or something that I grabbed when I set the hive up. I just covered the entrance leaving a small opening at one end. I'll just pull to the left to enlarge. It seems to work alright.









Like I said, I'm a total beginner. My dad used to have them when I was young, but I am just figuring this all out. If anyone see's any problems, let me know. Hope it helps anyone else looking around for something similar.


----------



## Natalie

DaggerD, very very nice. I do like the rustic look of the hive, good call leaving the original patina.
I just got my first tanzanian hive last week, bees are going in the next couple of weeks or so.
I have 2 kenyan hives as well, I like the concept of the whole topbar hives, although I do have langs too and enjoy them as well.
It will be interesting to see the differences between them all and to make comparisons.
Good luck with it!


----------



## ncsteeler

That is a good looking hive, i like the old wood. I used grooved topbars and inserted some cut up foundation about a quarter inch , then hit them with the blow torch to fasten them in a bit. So far the packages I installed are building good. I really like those angle TBs, I might have to try some of those. Did you melt any wax on them?


----------



## DaggerD

Thanks Natalie. I have a langstroth hive as well so that I am able to compare. I personally am drawn more to the top bar hive, but we'll see as the year progresses.

ncsteeler, I did melt some waz on the tips of them. I just rubbed a bunch of wax on the tips and then hit it with a hair dryer. Although I suppose the torch would have been faster.


----------



## the.hines

That is kind of what I am looking for in my back yard hive. Where did you get those plans or did you just wing it? How did you cut the angle TB? Thanks


----------



## nwgabeeman

DaggerD,

How well are the bees moving past the nuc frames to your top bars?
And I too am curious about how you made your wedge top bars.

nwgabeeman


----------



## Aram

DaggerD, :applause: !

nwgabeeman, I don't know how Dagger does it but here's how I do: pictorial


----------



## nwgabeeman

Aram,

Thanks for the pictures and detailed instructions. Currently my top bars use a starter strip but I like the wedge bar idea better, it would certainly eliminate a weak point as the bees can attach comb directly to the top bar. I am also thinking about trying wedge bar foundationless frames.


nwgabeeman


----------



## DaggerD

Thanks for the great step by step Aram. That is exactly how I made mine as well. I then just rubbed some wax on the tips and melted it in with a hair dryer. As for the box... I had drawn up plans but forgot them when I went out to make it. I just grabbed one of my langstroth boxes and took the measurements off of it (making it three times as long).


----------



## BWrangler

Neat photos. I always learn something new. Thanks DaggerD.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## nwgabeeman

Hi All,

I tried Aram's method of making "Wedge" Top Bars. Works like a charm.
Thanks Again, 

nwgabeeman.


----------



## Michael Bush

It looks great. I would shorten the tin so the wind doesn't catch it. I wouldn't have it stick out more than a couple of inches past the front and none is fine too.


----------

